# Obama Campaign Redesigns American Flag



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

A new low.

The Obama campaign is now selling copies of an American flag painting that replaces the 50 stars in a blue field with the president's campaign logo. Critics are calling the artwork creepy and unAmerican.
*FOLLOW TODD ON FACEBOOK FOR CULTURE WAR STORIES. CLICK HERE TO JOIN!*
"Our Stripes: Flag Print" is being promoted on the Obama campaign website. The screen print is designed by Ross Bruggink and Dan Olson.
The Obama campaign tweeted an explanation of the poster early this morning: "A poster to say there are no red states or blue states, only the United States."
The limited-edition print costs $35.

President Obama's version of the American flag.
Another painting resembled an outline of the continental US. The "Our Stripes: Country Print" was designed to look like an American flag, too. Like the other painting, the stars representing the 50 states were removed and replaced with Obama's campaign logo.
Reaction on social networking sites like Twitter and Facebook has been overwhelmingly negative.
"This is so offensive," one reader wrote. "I don't know why I'm shocked, but I am. This stoops to new lows."
Another reader offered this assessment: "Once again, very shameful. This is a disgrace.
"And just what was wrong with the flag with the stars and stripes?" a Facebook reader wondered. "Why must Obama create his own flag?"

The United States of Obama?
"A good number of my family, including me and my twin sons, have served under the flag," another wrote. "This is so far beyond insulting. I can't imagine anyone who considers themself a patriot voting for Obama. Who does he think he is?"
Both prints are available online at* www.barackobama.com*. You can also purchase Obama yoga pants, Obama martini glasses, and coffee mugs emblazoned with President Obama's birth certificate.
*Todd is the author of Dispatches From Bitter America - endorsed by Sarah Palin, Mark Levin, Sean Hannity and Mike Huckabee. Click here to get your copy.*


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2012)

Is there no end to this man's narcissism?


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

He can design his own flag, and I encourage him to create his own vision of a country......anywhere else in the world but OUR country. He should become president of Coca-cola and redesign the recipe.


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

I'm very surprised to find this isn't his flag.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

The Obama campaign tweeted an explanation of the poster early this morning: “A poster to say there are no red states or blue states, only the United States.”

What I say to this is, im sorry your so educated you cant even understand this Obama but we ALREADY have a flag that represents THAT and IF" we have no blue or red states" then why is the flag YOUR selling have YOUR LOGO which is clearly representing ONE side, kind of negates the very definition YOU claim to have created it doesnt it.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

Our job requires us to be a jack of all trades in order to sift through massive amounts of bullshit. So, if need be, I can get all artsy fartsy and right-brained about this excuse of 'merging Americans' but IF that was the intent, a true artist would have combined red and blue to make purple. Now, when you consider the epistolary novel, The Color Purple, you'll recall that it's as big of a mess as this administration and the association can be made.

As you've already deduced, I've wasted too much time on this douchetard for one day. Here's the map, let's hope enough voters on the fence pull their heads out of their asses by November:
http://www.vaughns-1-pagers.com/politics/red-blue-states-summary.htm


----------

